# McRaven:  "Special Ops Troops Committing Suicide at Record Rate"



## Marauder06 (Apr 19, 2014)

http://www.stripes.com/news/us/spec...-suicide-at-record-pace-mcraven-says-1.278673



> TAMPA, Fla. — Commandos are taking their own lives at a record pace, said Adm. William McRaven, commander U.S. Special Operations Command, headquartered at MacDill Air Force Base, Fla.
> 
> Repeating a concern he first raised to Congress in February, McRaven told a symposium in Tampa on Thursday that helping commandos and their families is “my No. 1 priority.”


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for posting that Mara, makes one think how to help.

LL


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 21, 2014)

Its sad to see a warrior go this way ..when trip after trip the enemy couldn't take him!

:wall:


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 25, 2014)

We've dealt with this recently in our unit.  Funeral arrangements will be posted once finalized.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 26, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> We've dealt with this recently in our unit.  Funeral arrangements will be posted once finalized.



My prayers and condolences to his family and your unit.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 26, 2014)

My prayers and thoughts to his family and the unit.


----------

